# Jersey Hedgehogs food mix? Other breeders food mixes?



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

What about the food Jersey Hedgehog's sell on their website? Have any of you used it before or think it's ok to buy? Do any of you know of any other breeders who ship their pre mixed food? Thanks!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

lol If you can get Jersey Hedgehogs to tell you what foods they put in their mix, I'm sure we'll be able to tell how good it is. When I picked up Miss Muffet, we were given a bag of the mix, but when I asked what foods it was comprised of I was only told that it was "a mix of about 6 different foods". You're probably better off making your own mix of 2 or more foods and it will be cheaper. I personally use a mix of 4 cat foods that I can tweak based on what is needed for each hedgie. I have one that runs like there's no tomorrow, one who is tiny but not as lean as the runner (both under 300 grams), and one who's almost 700 grams! By making my own mixes, I can give the heavier hog more of the lower fat foods and the runners the fattier mix. It's perfect and you get exactly what you want/need. This thread viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 gives the nutrition content on a ton of foods. People have also asked great questions and made suggestions. 

Wow, I just did a quick cost comparison and this is what I have for you: 
At Jersey Hedgehogs, a 4 lb bag (of unknown food) costs $22, plus $8.95 for shipping~$30.95 
At Petsmart, a 7 (SEVEN) lb bag of Blue Buffalo cat food costs $17.99


~Melissa, Miss Muffet, Dexter and Iggy.


----------

